

Help us help you get a job (StartupWeekend project) - ivan_ah
https://asimov.typeform.com/to/eckGTR

======
Afton
It's not super clear who this is aimed at. No company that I'd want to work at
would be willing to outsource hiring, so at best, I'd be paying for a weak
prejudice of a manager becoming mildly positively predisposed towards me and
my skills. When we add in the extremely low opinion that most people in the
tech industry have for certification, I'm not sure if be paying for anything
at all.

This may be different in non software companies that have software hitting
needs.

